# Must be getting old



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Turned down a service call last night. Got a call at 9:30 for a clogged sink, in a gang infested neighborhood, lots of shootings in their area. The lady sounded drunk and a party going on in the background. Told her no, thought hell no. used to go into five points in Denver at night, when I was young and thought I was immortal.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Good thing, they might have set you up, you fix it then you get robbed


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

been there done that. you did the right thing. not worth risking your life for a few bucks.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Some of our members go on calls strapped. Man I love Canada!


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Good job for not going.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Older & Wiser !!!!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Smart move, not worth the risk late at night for a sink.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

bestval1 said:


> Turned down a service call last night. Got a call at 9:30 for a clogged sink, in a gang infested neighborhood, lots of shootings in their area. The lady sounded drunk and a party going on in the background. Told her no, thought hell no. used to go into five points in Denver at night, when I was young and thought I was immortal.:laughing:


Are you still living in Colorado? They have cleaned five points up alot from the old days.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Your not getting old, just smarter, Good call, I'd would not have gone either


----------



## dws2112 (Apr 21, 2009)

I do the same thing, there are just some neighborhoods I would rather not go into after dark. Bought a 45 last year after the painters got robbed on a job I was scheduled to be on that same day, but was pushed back because the painters were running behind. Guess that will teach them to stay on schedule.


----------



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Are you still living in Colorado? They have cleaned five points up alot from the old days.


I grew up in Aurora, played city league b ball after high school, we practiced in five points(late 70s). I have a sister in Longmont and one in Bloomfield. Moved to utah with all the Californians. Have had three scraps with gangs in this area of Ogden in the past, one on a service call in the afternoon.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

If your gut tells you not to go, listen up.
For you guys up around British Columbia Canada you might remember this one:

A couple of years ago a service man gets a call to go and get a gas fire place going in an apartment high rise. It was on a weekend. He didn't want to go because he had guests in visiting him and his wife. The people needing the service tell him they have a dinner party planned for that evening and would like to have it operational. He knows it's probably a quick fix as fp's usually are so he goes. Turns out that this apartment is rented to a couple of durg dealers. He arrives, there are three guys there sitting around relaxing. While he's on his knees tending to the fp, the door gets kicked in. The three guys and the service man are placed in a kneeling position and executed. Wrong place wrong time. He should have gone with his original gut and not gone.
tl


----------



## dws2112 (Apr 21, 2009)

trout lake said:


> If your gut tells you not to go, listen up.
> For you guys up around British Columbia Canada you might remember this one:
> 
> A couple of years ago a service man gets a call to go and get a gas fire place going in an apartment high rise. It was on a weekend. He didn't want to go because he had guests in visiting him and his wife. The people needing the service tell him they have a dinner party planned for that evening and would like to have it operational. He knows it's probably a quick fix as fp's usually are so he goes. Turns out that this apartment is rented to a couple of durg dealers. He arrives, there are three guys there sitting around relaxing. While he's on his knees tending to the fp, the door gets kicked in. The three guys and the service man are placed in a kneeling position and executed. Wrong place wrong time. He should have gone with his original gut and not gone.
> tl


 Wow... Thats hardcore..


----------

